# Tarantula tattoos?



## MrsHaas (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone have any? Just got this one, it really needs a touch up! Lol




Love,
J Haas

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 3, 2014)

I want a P.metallica tattoo someday


----------



## LLLReptile (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll have to see if I can get a pic of one of the staff's tattoos of a pokie to put up.







Tegu, not tarantula, but still cool







-Jen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 3, 2014)

Those are awesome!


Love,
J Haas

---------- Post added 09-03-2014 at 05:09 PM ----------

Anyone else??


Love,
J Haas


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 4, 2014)

i have one im at work atm ill pop a pic of my 2 faves [pede n T] when i can

---------- Post added 09-03-2014 at 11:10 PM ----------

Both need touched up waitimg for pede to heal to get it finished (filled in)








hmm looks like i moved taking T pic XD fail [deletes it]


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 4, 2014)

Plz resend the t tat pic! 



--J.Haas


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 4, 2014)

Tried attatchments for ya x3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the tarantula one!



--J.Haas


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 4, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Love the tarantula one!
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


thanks i hav been meaning to get touched up but havent got around to it. cuz either i was busy or buddy didnt have openings lmao... and looks lil funny on legs but thats how planned it, its my own twist on A. Geniculata[need more red in the touchup for sure]..plan on making him sit on a bump/knot on a tree tgus the random leg extention XD 

edit* wo cant talk on phone and here at same time ig haha


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 4, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> thanks i hav been meaning to get touched up but havent got around to it. cuz either i was busy or buddy didnt have openings lmao... and looks lil funny on legs but thats how planned it, its my own twist on A. Geniculata[need more red in the touchup for sure]..plan to make it on making him sit on a bump/knot on a tree XD
> 
> ill


that's an awesome T tatt.. love it.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 4, 2014)

ratluvr76 said:


> that's an awesome T tatt.. love it.


Thanks i love the t tattoo i was so hesitant to get it when iv seen some crazily butchered ones (planned this guy 5yrs lol) but iv known my artist sense i was a wee tike and we have the same style in drawing. so figured id give it a shot.no regrets thats for sure ^.^


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine is kinda sloppy but I love the design need a touch up



--J.Haas


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 5, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Mine is kinda sloppy but I love the design need a touch up
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


I like your's too. It's almost a tribal and I also love the design of the "cuff" around it.


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 5, 2014)

It's traditional Hawaiian tribal ... Too bad more ppl haven't posted pix



--J.Haas


----------



## klawfran3 (Sep 6, 2014)

I was thinking MAYBE in the far off future (~10-15 yrs) of possibly getting a small spider tattoo on my ankle. something I designed myself that has meaning to me.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 6, 2014)

I have two tattoos.. neither of them are spiders, one is a unicorn that's almost 20 years old and I had my wedding date tattooed on my ring finger under my wedding rings.

---------- Post added 09-06-2014 at 01:40 PM ----------

not really worth pictures though LOL


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 7, 2014)

Ever gonna get a spider?



--J.Haas


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 7, 2014)

:biggrin:yeah I think I might. I'm not sure though. If I do it will be a tribal for sure. Right now I'm wanting to get a specific one done. I want a Canadian flag made like a bar code with skinny and fat lines. Underneath I want it to have my birthday numerals on the left xx/xx/xxxx and then on the other side maybe the coordinates of my birth city and it will say Made in Canada on top. lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 2, 2014)

BUMP  lol Just got my centi done ^.^ and T touched up.. i cant seem to take the pic with left hand but pede pic is attatched xD 

Figured a nice bump may get others showing off ;p

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks soooo good colored in!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 3, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Looks soooo good colored in!


Tanks haas! Pics realy do no justice looks better irl hope keeps them all!

Hered better pic i hope and just took of T again


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 3, 2014)

Love the orange hopes it stays bright



--J.Haas


----------



## DVMT (Oct 4, 2014)

On my chest....needs a touch up.

Damon


----------



## Nicolas C (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok, this is mine, on my left arm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 6, 2014)

Nicolas C said:


> Ok, this is mine, on my left arm...
> 
> View attachment 130517


Really gorgeous!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miserykills (Dec 1, 2014)

This is NOT mine!!! but here's a link to a cool tarantula tattoo I saw on instagram, posted by the artist who did it. http://instagram.com/p/v8i2B6Rmf8/?modal=true


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 1, 2014)

So I have been wondering what my next tattoo is gonna be... Now I know for sure. Something invert related! Thanks to everyone for sharing theirs!

PS: That pede looks really good!


----------



## Sana (Dec 1, 2014)

I love the thread as always MrsH!


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 1, 2014)

problemchildx said:


> So I have been wondering what my next tattoo is gonna be... Now I know for sure. Something invert related! Thanks to everyone for sharing theirs!
> 
> PS: That pede looks really good!


mine? thanx  its def faded a bit =\ def need touchup =\ now ik what colors will stay aparently im too white for light colors lmao  mine was based off of S. polymorpha. my buddy did it i told him "must be similar colored and have the tripes..." he asked what i wanted him to do colorwize, reds oranges yellows, i told him just make it pop.. i think he did well. after work i can post a new pic of how its sadly faded tho =\


after the holidays i should be finishing my right forarm itl make it pop ;P


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 1, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> mine? its def faded a bit =\ def need touchup =\ now ik what colors will stay aparently im too white for light colors lmao  mine was based off of S. polymorpha. my buddy did it i told him "must be similar colored and have the tripes..." he asked what i wanted him to do colorwize, reds oranges yellows, i told him just make it pop.. i think he did well. after work i can post a new pic of how its sadly faded tho =\
> 
> 
> after the holidays i should be finishing my right forarm itl make it pop ;P


Yeah fading happens quite often, usually the artist will do a free touchup. I'm sure it will look good, don't worry too much! I have always been fascinated by Scolopendra. Wish I had one!

Cheers!


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 1, 2014)

problemchildx said:


> Yeah fading happens quite often, usually the artist will do a free touchup. I'm sure it will look good, don't worry too much! I have always been fascinated by Scolopendra. Wish I had one!
> 
> Cheers!


oh i know. just kinda sadening seeing this again and like "dang it looked so bright, so crisp!" lol hes my pal so i can get a few free so im not too worried   go get ya one bud! im wanting a real one so bad XD


----------



## elliotulysses (Jun 10, 2015)

This thread is great.  I'll report my half done T.  






---------- Post added 06-10-2015 at 10:59 AM ----------




pyro fiend said:


> Tanks haas! Pics realy do no justice looks better irl hope keeps them all!
> 
> Hered better pic i hope and just took of T again


Nice ink!  I got a pede too but yours is brighter


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 10, 2015)

elliotulysses said:


> This thread is great.  I'll report my half done T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mines faded a bit sence then, but yea bright is what i was going for lol


----------



## elliotulysses (Jun 10, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Mines faded a bit sence then, but yea bright is what i was going for lol


Mine isn't as bright, more dark with red accents.  I was going for s. subspinipes
It's awesome to see people who are into tattoos and inverts


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 10, 2015)

elliotulysses said:


> Mine isn't as bright, more dark with red accents.  I was going for s. subspinipes
> It's awesome to see people who are into tattoos and inverts [emoji14]


Very true.. These pop up every now and then tho but sofar thisone has most immages xD


----------



## spidermike78 (Jun 13, 2015)

I found this one online.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 13, 2015)

Any info on the artist?shop that did it? Looks close to real thing quality wise


----------



## lmactans (Jun 14, 2015)

This isn't a tarantula, but check it out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't have any Tattoos maybe ill try pencil drawing a T sometime  . Cool tattoos everyone w/pics ! lol

---------- Post added 06-17-2015 at 05:18 PM ----------




lmactans said:


> This isn't a tarantula, but check it out!
> View attachment 137254


Awsome! looks very real.


----------



## louise f (Aug 30, 2016)

I dont got any tattoos of spiders, Someday i will  but i got butterflies flying around flowers on my arm 






And today i just got this tattoo a heart with my 3 kids names around, on my lower leg


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 30, 2016)

lmactans said:


> This isn't a tarantula, but check it out!
> View attachment 137254


That is some pretty awesome work.


----------



## Arachnoclown (Nov 20, 2017)

I got this a few years ago on the back of my leg. It could use a touch up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fins (Nov 21, 2017)

Love all the tats. I got this one last summer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Nov 25, 2017)

Fins said:


> Love all the tats. I got this one last summer.


Love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## starnaito (Nov 26, 2017)

I got my G. pulchripes tattooed.


----------



## Grace Cannell (Nov 26, 2017)

I don’t have a tarantula tattoo but I have black widows on my hip with spider web filigree and roses. I would love a cute jumping spider tattoo as my next.


----------

